# 2018 Halloween at the Dome



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

This year's Haunted Observatory.

Happy Halloween everyone!





Special Thanks to Mikkojay and Mr. Chicken for their inspiration


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet setup


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! I can see a lot of time and effort went into that set up.


----------

